# Can anybody help me with kittens/cats?



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I have seen a topic somewhere on this site about this but i cant seem to find it  

I have just been brought a new kitten, Marmalade (so very cute!)
The problem is i already have a 3 yr old cat, Molly. Ive tried to introduce them this morning but all Molly does is hiss and growl and attempts to hit him round the head!
Im scared that Molly wont take to him and they'll end up fighting all the time. She has lived with other cats before but he died last year.  

can anybody give me any advice/hints/tips?

Lisa xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just leave them to it hun they will be fine. I introduced 2 new kittens into our house about 7 weeks ago and both of my cats went mad. I just left them to it and they now all run round like mad kittens together and the queen has taken on the roll of mum   Just dont keep putting the new kitten next to the older cat they will get used to each other in time. It took my queen about  week before she would accept them.

Good luck they will be fine  

Luv sally x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Give them their own space and introduce them gradually - put the kittens bed/food/littertray etc in a separate room and let your cat have a wander in every now and then  (when the kitten is not in there) to have a good sniff around and get used to the smells. Don't force them to be with each other straight away - give your cat lots of love so they know they are still number one.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I actually put all the food and litter trays together. My other cats are indoor cats so use a tray too and i found that because they had to eat together then it made then get used to each other quicker.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

When I introduced Sammy to my other cat Jess they ripped shreds out of each other for about a week! Seperated them at night one in Kitchen and other in Lounge for a few days and then slowly introduced them.

That was about 3 years ago now and they get on just fine  Well except for the occasional play fight 

x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

My charlie didn't like her new addition also called Marmalade. She used to spit and slap. Marmalade used to chase charlie around. Charlie tolerated him they were never best of buddies but they lived together and both slept on my bed. SO in the end i had two cats who were happy to be together but didn't love each other.

Linda


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya hon, it's easier with a kitten. I have introduced quite a few into my house and have generally let them get on with it. It doesn't take long for difference to be put aside.

Sally, did you get some new persians??xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya!! 

I went through this not so long ago-I have a kitten who is now 14 weeks but 7 got her at 8 weeks.  My resident tom didn't take too kindly to her at first-swatting her round the head and growling.  I kept all her things including litter tray in a separate room and seperated them when I went out or at night and introduced them slowly-they now sleep together but sometimes they still have a bit of a bust up (like now they are thumping around upstairs!!  ) but in general are OK!

Hope that helps

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you rub the older cat in a towel and then rub the kitten with it, some of her scent will be transferred and she should regard the kitten with less suspicion. It's not instant, but it works!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't forget to put collars with bells on your cats everyone pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease to protect wildlife 

Thank you xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> Don't forget to put collars with bells on your cats everyone pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease to protect wildlife
> 
> Thank you xx


Mine never get their foot outside the front door  But yes always good for them to have bells on their collars

xxx


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

When I had a cat and a kitten we put them together overnight and left them to it, after some growls and hisses, we got up the next morning to find them curled up together sleeping. Awww 

It's risky though. 

I think it depends on the demenour of your older cat - mine was an old softey really. Another wilder cat we had in the middle east had not a maternal bone in her body and castrated the little kitten I once bought home. But she was originally a "jebel" (wild) cat so it was no suprise as she was fiercely territorial.

If yours is a little more on the feisty side I'd go with the slow approach if they really don't seem to be getting on when you just chuck them together. The territory and position of the older cat may need to be protected for a while til he gets used to her. Some people have s seperate room for the kitten to start with - you could then introduce them slowly by putting the kitten in a carrier and bringing the cat into her room to meet her, pat and pet your cat loads to show you still love him, after a while let the older cat go. Do this a couple of times, then swap them by bringing the kitten into the room where your cat likes to be. 
When they get bored of this game, they are getting used to each other and you can do away with the carrier in the kitten's room. 

Then start feeding them together (this will work well if you wait til they are both very hungry before feeding them and they will be distracted by their tummies!)

Swapping their scents, as recommended before is good too - towels but also just stroking one then another so they get used to the smells on your hands. 

Good luck!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Saila no i didnt get anymore persians and i got my tom cats nuts chopped coz i was sick of the spraying    I just got 2 moggy kittens  

Jennifer my cats dont go out either but even if they did i wouldnt use a collar coz i have had 2 cats who have been injured by them by getting it trapped some how round there bottom jaw


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Just as the other girls are saying by giving them time................

However, there is a device called Feliway and it's a diffuser you plug in. It releases pheramones that cat's find appeasing and helps with them to settle as they become "happy cats"

Try it.....you can get them from your vets


----------

